# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  DVDs brennen

## stefan.becker

Inhalt:

1) DVD-Brenner aktivieren

2) Brennprogramme für die Kommandozeile

3) GUIs zum Brennen von DVDs

4) Video DVD: Anlegen einer Sicherheitskopie

5) Digitaler Video Recorder

6) Video DVDs abspielen

7) Allgemeines zum Thema DVD

8) Weitere Programme zum Thema DVD

9) DVD-RAM

10) Video DVD: Single Pass Backup mit "Transcode parallel" oder "vamps"

11) Video DVD: *lxdvdrip* als integrierte Lösung für Sicherheitskopien

12) Die eigene Video DVD

13) Lightscribe


Literatur zum Thema:

Sollte jemand sinnvolle Ergänzungen haben oder Fehler finden, bitte PN an mich, wird dann integriert bzw. korrigiert.

Änderungen:

30.11.03: Erstellung
01.12.03: Ergänzung Links Requantisierung / cdrecord mit Atapi Device
03.12.03: 4.3.3) neu mit Tips von hunter
04.12.03: Rip&Brenn Script, Ablauf Rippen&Brennen optimiert
05.12.03: Kapitel 8) neu
06.12.03: Ablauf Rippen&Brennen nochmals geändert, Rippen jetzt vollständig per MPlayer, Faktor als Parameter
13.12.03: 4.3.3) Neuer Text von hunter integriert
21.12.03: 9) DVD-RAM neu
22.12.03: Im Video Kapitel die "tccat" Befehle nach Anregung von "Basti_litho" geändert
25.12.03: Bsp. für Größenberechnung / Requantisierungsfaktor bei Video DVD.
26.12.03: 10) Größenberechnung Requantisierung neu
27.12.03: Hinweise zur DVD-Kapazität (7.2), Region Code setzen (6.2)
29.12.03: 8) lsdvd hinzugefügt
03.01.04: Neues Kapitel 11), Single Pass Rip per "vamps"
17.01.04: Neues Kapitel 12), Single Pass Rip per "streamdvd"
20.01.04: Neue Version dvdripper2
24.01.04: Neues Tool lxdvdrip ersetzt alle bisherigen und geht mit mplayer, vamps und/oder streamdvd
24.01.04: streamdvd nach Kapitel 11), 12) nur für lxdvdrip
25.01.04: Homepage von lxdvdrip eingetragen
25.01.04: Kapitel 10) entfällt, da in lxdvdrip enthalten (11 wird 10, 12 wird 11)
28.01.04: Kleinere Korrekturen in Kapitel 4.
10.02.04: 10 überarbeitet, In 8 zwei zusätzliche GUIs für DVD Backup
15.02.04: Beispiel für cdrecord-prodvd "On The Fly"
22.02.04: 4.2) neu, DVD-Untertitel
25.02.04: Untertitel überarbeitet
01.03.04: Vamps entfernt, transcode parallel neu
09.03.04: Kapitel 12) neu
09.04.04: Eigene Slideshow (12.1), lxdvdrip 1.0 (11), Kapitel 8 gegliedert und ergänzt
11.04.04: 5.2) Digitaler Videorekorder, Beispiel
24.05.04: Hinweise zu Devices / Kernel 2.6
01.08.04: 12.1) Video DVD aus Fotos mit digikam
19.09.04: Links aktualisiert
28.11.04: 7.1) DVD-Wiki hinzugefügt
30.03.05: growisofs on the fly, lxdvdrip-GUI
09.04.05: Links aktualisiert
07.08.05: Links aktualisiert
25.12.05: Aktualisierungen, k9copy mit Menü, QVamps, vamps statt Streamdvd
26.04.06: lxdvdrip 1.60
29.04.06: Links aktualisiert, dvdbackup-0.2
21.05.06: Coverdruck
20.09.06: DVD-Ram Howto Link (9)
23.10.06: Lightscribe (13)
13.01.07: Links aktualisiert, cdrecord-prodvd durch cdrecord ersetzt
19.01.08: RegionPatcher (6.2)
08.03.08: Links aktualisiert, 1.4 Devices
04.04.09: Links aktualisiert, Inhalt aktualisiert (SATA etc.)
24.05.10: Links aktualisiert, wodim/genisoimage statt cdrecord/mkisofs

----------


## stefan.becker

*1.1) Welchen Brenner nehmen?*

Grundsätzlich sollte jeder Brenner unter Linux arbeiten. Eine Garantie hierfür gibt es jedoch nicht, es kommt auf den Versuch an. Hier sollte man vor dem Kauf einfach mal die allseits bekannten Hardwaredatenbanken wie z. B. unter http://en.opensuse.org/Hardware abfragen.

Weiterhin könnte eine Suche hier im Hardware Forum helfen. Im Hardware Bereich gibt es relativ häufig Anfragen und Erfahrungsberichte dazu.


*1.2) IDE-DVD Brenner*

Bei einem Kernel 2.6 kann ein IDE-DVD Brenner ohne weitere Maßnahmen genutzt werden. 

Bei Kernel 2.4 muss jedoch noch was eingerichtet werden.

IDE-DVD-Brenner brauchen die sogenannte SCSI-Emulation, um als Brenner arbeiten zu können. Ausnahme: Neueste Versionen der Brennsoftware "wodim" arbeiten auch ohne, siehe auch 2.1).

Alle modernen Distributionen bieten die SCSI-Emulation serienmäßig im Kernel.

Folgende Einstellungen muss man noch vornehmen, wenn es nicht bereits geht:

Datei "/etc/lilo.conf", wenn System mit Lilo gestartet wird:



```
image=/boot/standard/vmlinuz
        label=standard
        read-only
        root=/dev/hda3
        append="hdd=ide-scsi"
```

"hdd" steht für den 2. IDE-Kanal, Slave Laufwerk. Also anpassen an eigenen PC!

Beim anschließenden Neustart ist das Laufwerk natürlich nicht mehr "/dev/hdd", sondern z. B. "/dev/scd0". Jetzt muss man natürlich noch die Einträge in "/etc/fstab" für das Mounten des DVD-Laufwerks anpassen. Falls einen symbolischen Link auf das DVD-Laufwerk, also z. B. "/dev/cdrom", gibt, diesen löschen und einen neuen mit "ln -s /dev/scd0 /dev/dvd" anlegen.

Natürlich kann es abhängig vom Rechner ein anderes Device als "scd0" sein. Hierzu unter "/proc/scsi/ide-scsi" nachschauen. Ist dort z. B. eine Datei "1", dann ist es "scd1".

Ob der Brenner als SCSI-Laufwerk erkannt wird, kann man als root überprüfen durch Eingabe von:



```
wodim -scanbus
```

Bekommt man z. B. eine Ausgabe wie folgt, hat alles soweit geklappt:



```
wodim -scanbus
scsibus2:
        2,0,0   200) 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW SH-S223Q ' 'SB03' Removable CD-ROM
        2,1,0   201) *
        2,2,0   202) *
        2,3,0   203) *
        2,4,0   204) *
        2,5,0   205) *
        2,6,0   206) *
        2,7,0   207) *
```

Will man einen eigenen Kernel erstellen, muss man u. a. folgende Einstellungen vornehmen:

- SCSI Support / SCSI Support: m
- SCSI Support / SCSI CDROM Support: m 
- IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block Devices / SCSI Emulation Support: m
- Filesystems / ISO 9660 CDROM file system support: y
- Filesystems / Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions: y
- Filesystems / UDF Filesystem: m (UDF ist das Filesystem von Daten-DVDs)


*1.3) SCSI-Laufwerke*

SCSI Laufwerke sind problemlos zu betreiben, hier wird natürlich keine IDE-SCSI Emulation benötigt. Im Kernel muss zusätzlich der SCSI-Controller eingebunden werden, die Emulation kann abgeschaltet werden.


*1.4) SATA-Laufwerke*

Ebenfalls wie IDE Laufwerke mit aktuellen Kerneln problemlos zu nutzen.


*1.5) Devices*

Leider gab es nie ein einheitliches Schema zur Benennung des Devices.

Bei älteren Distributionen sind IDE-Laufwerke meistens */dev/hdX* (X steht für "a"/1. IDE-Kanal Master bis "d"/2. IDE-Kanal Slave). 

SCSI-Laufwerke wurden mit */dev/scdN* (N = 0-9) benannt.

Bei den moderneren Distributionen (z. B. Fedora ab 8, Suse ab 10.3) hat sich das Schema */dev/srN* durchgesetzt (N = 0 für erstes Laufwerk bis 9).

Angaben wie */dev/dvd* oder */dev/cdrom* sind nur symbolische Links auf die echten Devices.

----------


## stefan.becker

Im Normalfall sind bei jeder aktuellen Distributionen die Kommandozeilentools zum CD/DVD Brennen serienmäßig dabei. Abhängig von der Distribution sind dies Pakete wie z. B. "wodim", "genisoimage", "dvd+rw-tools" usw.


*2.1) Wodim*

Wodim ist ein Fork der cdrtools (cdrecord/mkisofs, http://freshmeat.net/projects/cdrecord/).

Bei aktuellen Distributionen wird inzwischen auf wodim gesetzt. Hierbei hat wodim die gleichen Aufrufparameter wie cdrecord, genisoimage entspricht mkisofs.

Es können alle Formate gebrannt werden (+/-, R, RW).

Es kann natürlich nur eine DVD mit maximal der Kapazität eines Rohlings geklont werden. Eine Video CD mit 9 GB lässt sich also hiermit nicht bearbeiten, dazu ist erst Shrinken erforderlich, siehe unten.

Brennen *On The Fly*, also ohne Umweg eines Rippens auf Platte, kann über eine Kombination von genisoimage und wodim über



```
genisoimage ... | wodim ...
```

erreicht werden. Parameter sind entsprechend DVD-ROM-Laufwerk, Art der DVD und dem Brenner einzutragen. Außerdem muss die Anzahl der Sektoren ermittelt werden, die gebrannt werden sollen. 

Beispiel:



```
genisoimage -dvd-video -print-size /tmp/film-dvd 2>&1 
genisoimage -dvd-video -V MEINE_URLAUBS_DVD /tmp/film-dvd | wodim -v dev=0,0,0 speed=4 -eject -dao tsize=32000s -
```

Im Beispiel wird durch den ersten Aufruf von genisoimage nur die Anzahl der Sektoren ermittelt. Im Beispiel werden 32000 Sektoren ermittelt, dieser Wert wird dann als Parameter "tsize=32000s" an wodim übergeben.


*2.2) DVD+RW-Tools*

Des weiteren gibt es noch die *dvd+rwtools*, dazu gehört u. a. das Konsolentool *growisofs* zum Brennen und *dvd+rw-format* zum Formatieren von DVD+RW. Neuere Versionen der Software arbeiten auch mit "DVD-R(W)". Hiermit habe ich bisher alles problemlos brennen können, sehr zu empfehlen. Download unter:

http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

Direkte Kopie einer DVD *on the Fly* (ohne Umweg über die Platte):



```
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0=/dev/sr1
```

Im Beispiel: "/dev/sr0"=Brenner, "/dev/sr1"=Leser


*2.3) libburnia*

Bibliothek zum Brennen von DVDs. Wird z. B. von xfburn (s. u.) benutzt.

http://freshmeat.net/projects/libburnia

----------


## stefan.becker

*3.1) GUIs für wodim/growisofs*

Bevor eine GUI installiert wird, sollte zunächst mal der Brenner selbst (1) und die entsprechenden Kommandozeilenzeilen-Tools (2) installiert werden, die GUIs sind letztlich nur Frontends, die einem die Bedienung eines Konsolentools abnehmen.


*K3B:* http://k3b.sourceforge.net/

k3b ist das Standardtool für das Brennen unter KDE.

*Brasero:* http://projects.gnome.org/brasero/

*Gome-Baker:* http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnomebaker

*TkDVD:* http://regis.damongeot.free.fr/tkdvd/

GUI für die DVD+-RW-Tools (growisofs etc), geschrieben in TK.

*XFBurn:* http://freshmeat.net/projects/xfburn

GUI aus dem xfce-Desktop. Nutzt libburnia.


*3.2) Nero für Linux*

Es gibt inzwischen auch Nero für Linux, allerdings bei weitem nicht mit dem Funktionsumfang von Nero für Windows.

Homepage: http://www.nero.com

----------


## stefan.becker

*Hier bitte unbedingt das neue Urheberschutzgesetz beachten, das Knacken eines wirksamen Kopierschutzes ist verboten! Weiterhin darf nur für private Zwecke eine Kopie angefertigt werden!
Werkzeuge zum Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes werden hier bewusst nicht genannt, und die hier vorgestellten Programme/Scripte bietet auch keine Funktionen dazu.
*

Siehe hierzu auch das neue Urheberschutzgesetz:

http://transpatent.com/gesetze/urhg.html

Wikipedia Artikel zum Recht auf Privatkopie:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privatkopie


*Dieses Kapitel dient hauptsächlich zur Einarbeitung in die notwendigen Abläufe. In Kapitel 11) wird das Programm "lxdvdrip" vorgestellt, dass alle hier vorgestellten Abläufe vom Rippen mit automatischer Titelauswahl und Faktorberechnung über Preview bis zum Brennen komplett enthält. Es ist also nicht notwendig, ein eigenes Script zu entwickeln.*


Das grundsätzliche Problem beim Kopieren von Video DVDs sind die verschiedenen Mediengrößen. Eine "normale" DVD-ROM fasst bis zu 9 GB, während auf einen Rohling nur 4,38 GB passen (siehe 7.2). Daher ist keine 1:1 Kopie möglich, stattdessen muss also die Datenmenge reduziert werden.

Hierzu gibt es 2 unterschiedliche Vorgehensweise, eine komplet neue *Transkodierung* oder das sogenannte *Requantisieren*.

Die Transkodierung entspricht einer komplett neuen Berechnung der DVD, ist damit sehr zeitaufwändig (bis zu 10 fach im Vergleich zur Requantisierung). Dafür ist die Bildqualität angeblich etwas besser.

Die Requantisierung ist sehr schnell (abhängig von CPU 20 min bis 1 Std für eine Video DVD). Auch die Bildqualität ist absolut zufriedenstellend. Im folgenden werden verschiedene Methoden vorgestellt, beide arbeiten aber mit Requantisierung.

Seit Version 0.6.11 von Transcode können mit Hilfe des Tools *tcrequant*, das MPEG Streams ohne großen Rechenaufwand verkleinern kann, Video DVDs auch mit reinen Linux-Programmen kopieren. Allerdings gehen bei der Methode 4.1) die DVD-Menüs verloren. Ein Komplettbackup inkl. Menü kann unter Linux nur "k9copy" (s. u.).

Am besten verwendet man für Video DVD das "-" Format, weil das von den meisten Playern am problemlosesten abgespielt wird. Hier am besten einen Multi Brenner kaufen und vorher testen.

Hinweis zu *tcrequant* (Stand 05.2010): tcrequant ist bei neuesten Transcode-Versionen (>= 1.10) nicht mehr dabei, weil bei bestimmten CPUs nur noch Müll entstand. Ich habe einen Patch beigesteuert, der ist aber noch nicht eingepflegt. Aktuell kann man sich mit *requant_lxdvdrip* behelfen, was die gleiche Aufgabe erledigt. Dieses Programm ist im lxdvdrip-Paket enthalten.


*4.1) Rippen und Brennen mit mplayer/transcode*

Vor Beginn müssen zunächst folgende Programme installiert werden:

- Transcode: http://tcforge.berlios.de/
- Mplayer: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=67554
- mplex (http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/) oder tcmplex (http://panteltje.com/panteltje/dvd/)
- DVD-Author: http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/
- lsdvd (http://sourceforge.net/projects/lsdvd)

Zur Installation von transcode seien die Howtos von Hunter empfohlen. Einfach hier im Howto Bereich mal den Suchbegriff "transcode" eingeben.

Wer keine Lust hat, selbst zu übersetzen, sollte mal bei http://rpmseek.com vorbeischauen.

*Ablauf:*

Ein vorheriges Rippen der vollständigen DVD mit DVD-Backup ist nicht nötig. Stattdessen werden die Daten entweder mit dem "mplayer" oder mit dem Transcode-Programm "tccat" direkt von der DVD extrahiert und umgewandelt.

4.1.1) Video-Part des MPEG Streams extrahieren und verkleinern



```
mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://1 -dumpstream -dumpfile /dev/stdout | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x mpeg2 | tcrequant -f 2 > /tmp/ofile.m2v
```

Extrahiert aus den VOBS den reinen Videostream (nur den Titel, also den Hauptfilm) und verkleinert alles um den Faktor 2 (tcrequant -f 2). Das Ergebnis ist ein reiner MPEG2 Stream in der Ausgabedatei "ofile.m2v". 

"dvd://1" bedeutet den ersten Titel der DVD-ROM. U. U. kann aber z. B. Titel 2 den Hauptfilm enthalten. Das Tool "lsdvd" (Link siehe oben) zeigt die Titel einer DVD mit Länge und Kapiteln an.

Als Faktor für die Verkleinerung / Requantisierung kann man in den meisten Fällen "2" benutzen und hat noch eine akzeptable Qualität. Allerdings wird dabei die Kapazität des Rohlings nicht genau / voll ausgelastet.

Will man den Faktor genau ausrechnen, muss man den Video-Stream zuerst auf die Platte ziehen ohne Requantisierung:



```
mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://1 -dumpstream -dumpfile /dev/stdout | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x mpeg2  > /tmp/video.m2v
```

Eine DVD-R passt ca. 4,38 GB (siehe auch 7.2), zu Sicherheit sollte man aber mit etwas weniger rechnen, z. B. 4,3 GB. Davon muss man jetzt den Audio Stream abziehen. 

Bsp: 4,3 GB Rohling - 300 MB Audio Stream = 4 GB Platz für Video Stream.

Video-Rip kleiner als 4 GB => Keine Requantisierung nötig.
Video-Rip mit 6 GB: Faktor=6 / 4 = 1.5 => 



```
tcrequant -i video.m2v -f 1.5 > ofile.m2v
```

Wer den Mplayer nicht installiert hat, kann alternativ über "tccat" aus dem Transcode Paket das Rippen vornehmen:



```
tccat -i /dev/sr0 -T1,-1 | tcextract -t vob -x mpeg2 | tcrequant -f 2 > /tmp/ofile.m2v
```

"/dev/dvd" steht hier für das DVD-ROM, also anpassen an den eigenen PC.

4.1.2) Audio Stream extrahieren



```
mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://1 -alang de -dumpaudio -dumpfile /tmp/ofile.ac3
```

Extrahiert aus allen VOBs der DVD den Audio Stream in die Ausgabedatei "ofile.ac3". Es wird nur der deutsche Audio Stream extrahiert ("-alang de").

Alternativ lässt sich der Audiostream auch über "tccat" extrahieren:



```
tccat -i /dev/sr0 -T1,-1 | tcextract -t vob -x ac3 -a0 > /tmp/ofile.ac3
```

Hinweis: Durch "tcextract -a 0" wird der Audiostream aus Audiotrack 0 gezogen. Unter Umständen kann aber auch bei anderen als den von mir getesteten DVDs der Track 1 oder 2 die deutsche Audiospur enthalten.

4.1.3) Video und Audio Stream zusammenführen

Dafür wird er Multiplexer "mplex" aufgerufen:



```
mplex -f 8 -o film-neu.vob ofile.m2v ofile.ac3 -S 0 -M
```

Parameter:
"-f 8": DVD-Format
"-S 0": Dateigröße ohne Begrenzung (ansonsten max. 2 GB)
"- M": Bricht nicht ab, wenn DVD in mehreren Teilfolgen vorliegt

Man kann stattdessen auch tcmplex verwenden:



```
tcmplex -i /tmp/ofile.m2v -p /tmp/ofile.ac3 -m d -o /tmp/film-neu.vob
```

Sollte es Probleme hierbei mit der Synchronisation von Audio und Video geben, eventuell mal den Parameter "-D v,a" anhängen.

Im Unterschied zu "mplex" kann "tcmplex" nur fertige Dateien verarbeiten. "mplex" hingegen kann auch wöhrend des EInlesens der DVD direkt Audio und Video zusammenführen.

4.1.4) DVD Struktur erstellen



```
dvdauthor -t -a ac3+de -o film-dvd film-neu.vob
```

Erzeugt ein DVD-Dateisystem und entsprechende VOB-Dateien.



```
dvdauthor -T -o film-dvd
```

Erzeugt die "IFO"-Dateien.

Bei dvdauthor-Versionen vor 0.50 wird anscheinend die DVD-Verzeichnis-Struktur nicht angelegt. Das kann man zur Not manuell nachholen:



```
mkdir /tmp/film-dvd/AUDIO_TS
mkdir /tmp/film-dvd/VIDEO_TS
```

(Hinweis von klemens)

4.1.5) DVD brennen

4.1.5.1) mit dvd+rw-tools



```
growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=4 -Z /dev/sr0 -dvd-video film-dvd
```

Bei "growisofs" aus den dvd-rw+tools ist kein vorheriges Erzeugen eines Images nötig. Es wird direkt ein Verzeichnis auf die DVD gebrannt.

"/dev/sr0" steht hier für den Brenner, also ebenfalls anpassen bei Abweichung. "-speed=4" stellt 4 fache Brenngeschwindigkeit ein, "-dvd-compat" brennt mit maximaler Kompatibilität. Näheres siehe auch "man growisofs".

4.1.5.2) mit wodim



```
genisoimage -dvd-video -o dvd.img film-dvd 
wodim -v dev=0,0,0 -eject dvd.img
```

Bei Verwendung von "wodim" wird hingegen zuvor ein Iso-Image erzeugt. Diese Methode braucht daher entsprechend mehr freien Speicherplatz. Das ganze geht auch on the fly, siehe dazu 2.1).

Die Angabe des Device (oben "dev=0,0,0") ist rechnerabhängig. Hierzu einfach die entsprechenden Werte ermitteln mit:



```
wodim -scanbus
```

Bei IDE Brennern einfach das entsprechende Device (z. B. /dev/sr0) einsetzen.

*Script zum Brennen*



```
# !/bin/bash
# Rippen einer DVD
# Alle Dateien werden gelöscht, sobald sie nicht mehr gebraucht werden
# Zur Vorbereitung den Inhalt der DVD anzeigen
lsdvd /dev/sr0
# Nun den Titel abfragen, der kopiert werden soll (Default ist Titel 1)
echo 'Welcher Titel soll kopiert werden?'
read titel
if test "$titel" = ""; then
  titel=1
fi
echo Titel $titel wird kopiert!
# Requantisierungsfaktor ohne Parameter 2
faktor=$1
if test "$faktor" = ""; then
  faktor=2
fi
# Alle Aktionen im Verzeichnis /tmp
cd /tmp
# 1. Schritt: Videospur/Hauptfilm rippen
mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://$titel -dumpstream -dumpfile /dev/stdout | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x mpeg2 | tcrequant -f $faktor > /tmp/ofile.m2v
# 2. Schritt: Audiospur rippen
mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://$titel -alang de -dumpaudio -dumpfile /tmp/ofile.ac3
# 3. Schriit: Audio und Video zusammenführen
tcmplex -i /tmp/ofile.m2v -p /tmp/ofile.ac3 -m d -o /tmp/film-neu.vob
rm /tmp/ofile.m2v
rm /tmp/ofile.ac3
# 4. Schritt: DVD Struktur erstellen
dvdauthor -t -a ac3+de -o film-dvd film-neu.vob
# 5. Schritt: Ifos erstellen
dvdauthor -T -o film-dvd
# 6. Schritt: DVD brennen
echo "Bitte Rohling einlegen / Enter drücken"
read
# Brennen
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0 -dvd-video film-dvd
# Überflüssige Dateien löschen
rm -r /tmp/film-dvd
rm /tmp/film-neu.vob
```

Das ganze per Zwischenablage in einen Texteditor einfügen, Devices (hier /dev/sr0 für DVD-ROM und für Brenner) anpassen, speichern als "/usr/local/bin/dvdburn" und mit "chmod +x /usr/local/bin/dvdburn" ausführbar machen.

Das Script wird dann gestartet über Eingabe von "dvdburn". Ohne Parameter ist der Verkleinerungsfaktor 2, bei "dvdburn 1.5" würde der Faktor auf 1,5 gesetzt.

Zu Beginn wird "lsdvd" aufgerufen und zeigt den Inhalt der eingelegten DVD. Hier ist nun die Eingabe der Nr. des Titels mit dem Hauptfilm erforderlich, wird nur Enter gedrückt, ist Titel "1" die Voreinstellung.

Original in DVD-ROM einlegen, Rohling in Brenner, Script starten&warten, fertig.

Falls "growisofs" am eigenen PC nicht läuft, stattdessen den Brennbefehl aus 4.1.5.2) eintragen.


*4.2) Untertitel einer Video DVD rippen*

Zunächst braucht man das Programm "spuunmux" aus dem Paket "dvdauthor", um die Untertitel aus der DVD auszulesen. Brauchbar sind alle Versionen ab dvdauthor 0.6.10.

Weiterhin braucht man aus einem aktuellen dvdauthor Paket ab 0.6.10 das Programm "spumux", um die Untertitel wieder in den MPEG Stream zu multiplexen.

Vorgehensweise:

- Video auslesen und requantisieren, Audio auslesen, beides multiplexen

- Palette der DVD auslesen:



```
ifo_dump /dev/sr0 1 | grep Color | sed 's/Color ..: 00//' > /tmp/palette.txt
```

"ifo_dump" gehört zum ogle-Paket. Die Angabe der Palette ist wichtig für gute Lesbarkeit der Untertitel im Bezug zum DVD Hintergrund.

- Untertitelspur auslesen:



```
cd /tmp
tccat -i /dev/sr0 -T1,-1 -P | spuunmux -o /tmp/dvd -s 5 -p /tmp/palette.txt /dev/stdin
```

Parameter von spuunmux: Einfach "spuunmux" starten.
"-o /tmp/dvd": Es wird ein xml-File erzeugt namens dvd.xml, das später für spumux gebraucht wird.
"-s 5": Über lsdvd die Untertitel anzeigen lassen, hier aber "-1", also im Beispiel zeigt lsdvd "6" für deutsch an, daher hier "5".  
"-p /tmp/palette.txt": Datei mit DVD-Palette, siehe Bemerkung oben.
"/dev/stdin": stream von tccat verarbeiten.

Das Ergebnis ist ein Haufen "dvd*.png"-Dateien (je Untertitel eine) und eine Datei "dvd.xml". Diese enthält für jeden Untertitel den Dateinamen sowie die Einblendezeit.

- Untertitel in den MPEG Stream multiplexen



```
mv /tmp/film.vob /tmp/dummy.mpeg
spumux -m dvd -s 0 /tmp/dvd.xml < /tmp/dummy.mpeg > /tmp/film.vob
rm /tmp/dvd.xml
rm /tmp/dvd*.png
```

"film.vob" ist das Ergebnis nach dem mplex-Lauf, eine Datei mit dem Hauptfilm der DVD inkl. Video und Audio. Parameter von spumux:
"-m dvd": DVD Format
"-s 0": 1. Untertitelspur (nicht im Bezug auf Original, sondern auf die übernommene Spur.
"/tmp/dvd.xml": Name der von spuunmux erzeugten XML-Datei.
"< /tmp/dummy.mpeg": Auslesen aus der Datei mit Video und Audiostream.
"> /tmp/film.vob": Ergebnisdatei.

Das ganze lässt sich wiederholen, wenn weitere Untertitel übernommen werden sollen. Also immer erst "spuunmux" und im nächsten Laufen "spumux", wobei sich dann bei "spumux" die Nr. des einzuarbeitenden Streams je Durchlauf um 1 erhöht.

- DVD Struktur erstellen



```
dvdauthor -t -a ac3+de -s de -p /tmp/palette.txt -o /tmp/film /tmp/film.vob
rm /tmp/palette.txt
```

Zwei zusätzliche Parameter sind erforderlich, alle übrigen sind wie sonst auch (=> 4.1):
"-s de": Angabe der Sprache der Untertitelspur
"-p palette.txt": Name der Palettendatei

Ab hier geht es wieder wie oben weiter (dvdauthor -T ..., growisofs).


*4.3) Weiteres zur Video DVD*

*4.3.1) Spezifikation einer Video DVD* (von hunter)

DVD (PAL)

Video Codec: VOB [Mpeg 2]
Audio Codec: Mp2 oder AC3
Video Bitrate: 5000 - 10000
Audio Bitrate: >= 224
Samplerate: 48000
Framerate: 25
Auflösung: 720x576


DVD-SVCD (PAL)

Video Codec: VOB [Mpeg 2]
Audio Codec: Mp2
Video Bitrate: 2500 - 10000
Audio Bitrate: >= 224
Samplerate: 48000
Framerate: 25
Auflösung: 480x576 

*4.3.2) SVCD in Video DVD umwandeln* (von hunter)

Wie man an den oben genannten Spezifikationen sehen kann, ist es auch möglich SVCDs auf eine DVD zu brennen. Dazu sind allerdings einige Modifikationen notwendig, damit ein DVD-Player diese DVDs nachher abspielen kann:

- Samplerate: 44100 -> 48000
- SVCD Header -> DVD Header

1. Mpeg 2 extrahieren



```
vcdxrip -p -i fileX.bin (Mpeg2 aus Image extrahieren)
mv avseq01.mpg fileX.mpg

vcdxrip -p --cdrom-device=/dev/xyz (Mpeg2 aus SVCD extrahieren; Device anpassen !)
mv avseq01.mpg fileX.mpg
```

Das entsprechend für alle Images bzw. SVCDs.

2. Mpeg 2 demultiplexen



```
bbdmux filex.mpg 0xe0 fileX.m2v
```

Auch dies für alle extrahierten Mpeg2 Dateien.

3. Tonspur anpassen



```
transcode -i fileX.mpg -x null,mp3 -y null,mp2enc -E 48000 -b 224 -o fileX_neu
```

Ebenfalls für alle Mpeg2 Dateien.

4. Bild und Ton multiplexen (mit DVD Header)



```
tcmplex -i fileX.m2v -p fileX_neu.mpa -o fileX_dvd.mpg -m d
```

Dies für alle Ton und Videospuren.

Siehe auch: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...&postid=224835

5. Schnitt

Sollte es im Film doppelte Szenen am Anfang bzw. Ende einer SVCD geben, so müsst ihr diese Dateien in seperate Verzeichnisse verschieben und mit Avidemux 2 indexieren. Anschließend könnt ihr jeweils die überflüssigen Szenen wegschneiden.

Ich verweise dazu auf diese HowTo: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...376#post502376

6. Authoring



```
dvdauthor -o film -v 704x576 -a de fileX_dvd.mpg fileX+1_dvd.mpg fileX+2_dvd.mpg
dvdauthor -o film -T
```

Hier wird eine Auflösung von 704x576 angegeben (normale DVD hat 720x576). Dies dient dazu dem DVD Player nachher eine DVD "vorzugaukeln", obwohl die SVCD Auflösung in wirklichkeit viel kleiner ist.

7. Brennen

Siehe dazu die Kapitel zum Thema "Video-DVDs brennen" in dieser HowTo.

8. Vereinfachung:

Um das ganze zu vereinfachen, kann man sich Scripte dafür schreiben:

/usr/bin/image2vob (liest aus Images)



```
vcdxrip -p -i $1.bin
rm -f *.xml 
mv avseq01.mpg $1.mpg 
bbdmux $1.mpg 0xe0 $1.m2v 
transcode -i $1.mpg -x null,mp3 -y null,mp2enc -E 48000 -b 224 -o $1_neu
tcmplex -i $1.m2v -p $1_neu.mpa -o $1_neu.mpg -m d
rm -f $1.m2v && rm -f $1_neu.mpa
```

Benutzung: image2vob file1


/usr/bin/svcd2vob (liest von SVCD)



```
vcdxrip -p --cdrom-device=/dev/xyz
rm -f *.xml 
mv avseq01.mpg $1.mpg 
bbdmux $1.mpg 0xe0 $1.m2v 
transcode -i $1.mpg -x null,mp3 -y null,mp2enc -E 48000 -b 224 -o $1_neu
tcmplex -i $1.m2v -p $1_neu.mpa -o $1_neu.mpg -m d
rm -f $1.m2v && rm -f $1_neu.mpa
```

Benutzung: svcd2vob file1

*4.3.3) Encoden einer einfachen DVD* (von hunter)

Einfachs Beispiel für eine DVD mit Mp2 als Audiocodec. AC3 geht aber genauso (gültig ab Transcode 0.6.11):

transcode -x DECODER,null -i Eingang.Format -V -y mpeg2enc,null -F 8,"-b 5000 -a 2 -V 230" -C 2 -I 2 -Z 720x576,fast -o Ausgang

transcode -x null,DECODER -i Eingang.Format -V -y null,mp2enc -E 48000 -J normalize -b 224 -o Ausgang

tcmplex -i Ausgang.m2v -p Ausgang.mpa -o Ausgang.mpg -m d


Analog für AC3:

transcode -x DECODER,null -i Eingang.Format -V -y mpeg2enc,null -F 8,"-b 5000 -a 2 -V 230" -C 2 -I 2 -Z 720x576,fast -o Ausgang

transcode -x null,DECODER -i Eingang.Format -V -y null,ac3 -E 48000 -J normalize -b 448 -o Ausgang

tcmplex -i Ausgang.m2v -p Ausgang.ac3 -o Ausgang.mpg -m d

Hinweis: Gültige Werte für Decode findet man z. B. mit *man transcode* oder *ls /usr/lib/transcode/import_** (Hinweis von slowhand).

----------


## stefan.becker

Wenn man Besitzer einer TV-Karte ist, egal ob analog oder digital, lassen sich natürlich auch eigene Aufnahmen auf eine Video DVD brennen. Man braucht als Basis nur einen MPEG2-Stream.


*5.1) VDR*

Aus VDR Aufnahmen lässt sich unter Zuhilfenahme obiger Mittel eine Video DVD erstellen. Siehe dazu auch:

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2006/06/078-vdr/
http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2003/12/031-vdr/


*5.2) Aufnehmen mit analoger TV-Karte*

In folgenden Howtos wird von Einrichtung einer TV-Karte bis zur Installation und Anwendung der Software alles beschrieben, was man für TV-Aufnahmen braucht.

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=53804
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=88454
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=53635

Im folgenden wird eine aus obigen Howtos abgeleitete Vorgehensweise aufgeführt, mit deren Hilfe sich eine Video-DVD von einer TV-Sendung erzeugen lässt.


*5.2.1) Aufnahme von TV-Karte => mpeg-File*

Zunächst muss aufgenommen werden. Das Ergebnis ist bereits eine mpeg2-Datei mit der passenden Auflösung. Als Audio-Codec wird "mpeg2-Audio" gewählt.



```
# !/bin/bash
# Aufnehmen von TV-Karte
# Parameter: Zeit: hh:mm:ss
if test "$1" = ""; then
  echo 'Parameter: '
  echo '1) Aufnahmezeit angeben (hh:mm:ss, z. B. 01:35:00 für 95 Minuten)'
  echo '2) Optional Name mpg-Datei als Ziel (z. B. /tmp/film.mpg, Voreinstellung, '
  echo '   wenn nicht gesetzt)'
  echo '3) Optional Aufnahmequalitaet (Standard 75 %, wenn nicht gesetzt)'
  echo 'z. B. "tvrecord 01:35:00 /tmp/aufnahme.mpg 85"'
  exit
fi
if test "$1" = "-h"; then
  echo 'Parameter: '
  echo '1) Aufnahmezeit angeben (hh:mm:ss, z. B. 01:35:00 für 95 Minuten)'
  echo '2) Optional Name mpg-Datei als Ziel (z. B. /tmp/film.mpg, Voreinstellung, '
  echo '   wenn nicht gesetzt)'
  echo '3) Optional Aufnahmequalitaet (Standard 75 %, wenn nicht gesetzt)'
  echo 'z. B. "tvrecord 01:35:00 /tmp/aufnahme.mpg 85"'
  exit
fi
# Dateiname leer ?
ausgabefile=$2
if test "$2" = ""; then
  ausgabefile=/tmp/film.mpg
fi
qualitaet=$3
if test "$3" = ""; then
  qualitaet=75
fi
echo 'Aufnahmezeit: ' $1
echo 'Ausgabedatei: ' $ausgabefile
echo 'Qualitaet:    ' $qualitaet '%'
# Sender einstellen ueber xawtv
xawtv
# Aufnahme
echo 'Aufnahme startet'
nice --20 streamer -t $1 -s 720x576 -r 25 -b 64 -o /tmp/movie.avi -f mjpeg -F stereo -R 48000 -j $qualitaet
# AVI zerlegen in Audio (mpa) und Video (m2v)
echo 'Umwandeln ins mpeg-Format'
transcode -H 60 -x null,mplayer -i /tmp/movie.avi -V -y null,mp2enc -f 25.000 -E 48000,,2 -J normalize -b 224 -o /tmp/movie 
transcode -H 60 -x mplayer,null -i /tmp/movie.avi -V -y mpeg2enc,null -f 25.000 -F 8,"-b 3000 -q 1 -a 2 -V 230" -J pp=tn/lb/hb/vb -o /tmp/movie -C 2
# Multiplexen
echo 'mpeg-Datei erzeugen'
mplex -f 8 -S 0 -o $ausgabefile /tmp/movie.m2v /tmp/movie.mpa
rm /tmp/movie.m2v
rm /tmp/movie.mpa
echo 'Fertig, ' $ausgabefile 'schneiden mit avidemux2'
```

Script als "tvrecord" abspeichern, mit "chmod 777 tvrecord" ausführbar machen und nach "/usr/local/bin/" kopieren. Das Script wird gestartet mit "tvrecord dauer", wobei Dauer im Format "hh:mm:ss", also z. b. "01:35:00" für eine 95 minütige Aufnahme. tvrecord ohne Parameter bzw. mit "-h" zeigt den Aufruf an.

- Zunächst wird xawtv gestartet, um den Sender einzustellen. Nach Sendereinstellung direkt beenden.
- Der streamer Befehl nimmt auf und erzeugt eine AVI-Container-Datei. streamer verwendet den zuletzt eingestellten Sender.
- Mit transcode und mplex wird das ganze als mpeg2-File umgewandelt.

Lösungen bei ruckelnden Aufnahmen:

- Mehr Buffers für die TV-Karte einrichten. Dazu in der Datei /etc/modules.conf (bzw. /etc/modprobe.conf ab Kernel 2.6) den Eintrag "options bttv" um "gbuffers=32" ergänzen:



```
options bttv radio=0 card=33 pll=1 gbuffers=32
```

(Werte für radio, card, pll abhängig von TV-Karte),
- Wie im obigen Beispiel das Aufnahmetool *streamer* mit *nice --20* starten, dann erhält der Prozess höchste Priorität.
- Bildschirmschoner deaktivieren.
- Oder besser gleich X/KDE/Gnome beenden (init 3) und an der Konsole direkt starten. In diesem Fall natürlich xawtv entfernen aus Script und selbst vorher unter X noch aufrufen.
- Kontrolle, ob DMA und 32 Bit Zugriff bei der Festplatte aktiviert. Wenn nicht, nachholen (*/sbin/hdparm /dev/hda*).
- In geringerer Qualität aufnehmen, reduziert dadurch die Bitrate (z. B. [/B]-j 75[/B]).


*5.2.2) Schneiden und ins DVD Format wandeln*

Zum Schneiden eignen sich hervorragend avidemux2 (http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/) oder ProjectX (http://www.lucike.info/page_projectx.htm).

Vorgehensweise:

- avidemux2 starten
- Datei öffnen (tmp/dummy.mpg)
- Frage nach Indexierung mit ja beantworten, mpeg Audio auswählen!
- Schneiden wie in hunters Howto beschrieben
- Datei abspeichern mit "Save / Save as DVD PS"

Das Ergebnis kann dann nach erneutem Multiplexen von dvdauthor verarbeitet werden.

Die Funktion "Save / Save as DVD PS" ist erst bei neueren Versionen von avidemux2 enthalten. Bei älteren Versionen muss man Audio und Video getrennt speichern und hinterher mit "mplex" wieder zusammenführen.


*5.2.3) Authorisieren und brennen*

Zuletzt wird aus der mpeg-Datei die DVD Struktur erzeugt und gebrannt.



```
# !/bin/bash
# Brennen einer mpeg-Datei von streamer/ffmpeg
if test "$1" = ""; then
  echo 'Dateinamen angeben'
  echo 'z. B. "tvburn /tmp/film.mpg"'
  exit
fi
if test "$1" = "-h"; then
  echo 'Dateinamen angeben'
  echo 'z. B. "tvburn /tmp/film.mpg"'
  exit
fi
echo 'Bitte Rohling bereits einlegen, Brennen startet im Anschluss'
echo 'DVD authorisieren'
dvdauthor -o /tmp/film -t -a mp2+de -v pal+4:3+720x576 $1
echo 'IFO-Files erzeugen'
dvdauthor -o /tmp/film -T
echo 'DVD brennen'
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0 -dvd-video /tmp/film
```

Script als "tvburn" abspeichern, mit "chmod 777 tvburn" ausführbar machen und nach "/usr/local/bin/" kopieren. tvburn ohne Parameter bzw. mit "-h" zeigt den Aufruf an.


*5.3) Archivierung von VHS-Kassetten*

Natürlich lassen sich auch VHS-Kassetten mit Linux auf eine DVD bringen.

Hierzu braucht man:

- eine analoge TV-Karte z. B. mit BTTV 878 Chipsatz
- einen stinknormalen Videorekorder
- die Programme und Scripte aus 5.2)

Vorgehensweise:

- Videorekorder an normalen Antenneneingang der TV-Karte anschliessen.
- TV-Programm starten. Sendersuchlauf starten, um Videokanal zu finden.
- Film starten am Videorekorder.
- Aufnahme starten, wenn fertig, brennen nach obigen Methoden.

----------


## stefan.becker

*6.1) DVD Player*

Zum Abspielen von DVDs gibt es unter Linux inzwischen einige Alternativen.

*6.1.1) Fluendo DVD-Player*

Kommerzieller DVD-Player, erhältlich z. B. bei www.ixsoft.de.

http://www.fluendo.com/shop/product/fluendo-dvd-player/


*6.1.2) LinDVD*

Kommerzielles Produkt. Preis ca. 39 EUR.

Kaufbar z. B. bei http://www.pseudonym.org, www.ixsoft.de

Testbericht: http://www.linux-community.de/Intern...estreu-schauen


*6.1.3) XINE, Kaffeine, Totem*

Xine besteht aus einer Bibliothek zum Abspielen von Multimedia-Inhalten (xine-lib) und einer GUI (xine-ui). Die xine-lib wird von diversen GUIs wie Kaffeine oder Totem verwendet.

Homepage: http://www.xine-project.org/home

KDE-Frontend: kaffeine (siehe http://www.kde-apps.org/)

Gnome-Frontend: Totem: http://projects.gnome.org/totem/

Howto: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=26165&


*6.1.4) Mplayer*

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=67554&

Mit kmplayer, kplayer und smplayer gibt es einige GUIs dazu.


*6.1.5) VLC-Video Lan Client*

Download: http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/vlc.html?h...vlc:PN:0:0:0:0


*6.2) Region Code einstellen*

Falls sich eine Video-DVD nicht abspielen lässt und auf dem Laufwerk auch noch nie eine Video-DVD erfolgreich abgespielt wurde, muss eventuell noch der Region Code eingestellt werden. Hierzu muss das Tool "regionset" installiert werden.

- Download unter http://linvdr.org/download/regionset/
- Entpacken mit "tar zxvf region*"
- Ins neue Verzeichnis wechseln und mit "make" übersetzen

Der Region Code für Europa ist "2".

Bsp: 

```
./regionset /dev/dvd
```

Eine Video DVD muss eingelegt werden. Anschließend fragt das Programm, ob es den Code setzen soll. Dann kommt noch eine Abfrage auf den neu zu setzenden Code.

Insgesamt sind bis zu 5 Wechsel möglich, ab dem 5. Aufruf ist der zuletzt eingestellte Code permanent.

Mit RegionPatcher gibt es ein weiteres Tool für diese Aufgabe: http://regionpatcher.sourceforge.net/

----------


## stefan.becker

*7.1) Allgemeines zum Thema DVD*

DVD-Wiki: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD


*7.2) Allgemeine technischen Hinweise*

Auf folgenden Seiten gibt es Hinweise zur DVD+/-R(W)-Technik:

http://www.dvdplusrw.org/

http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/ (siehe Kapitel "Technical Rambling")

http://www.dvdforum.org/

http://www.videohelp.com/

http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html

http://www.dvd-replica.com/DVD/index.php


*7.3) Kapazität eines DVD-Rohlings* (Hinweise von Basti_litho)

Auf DVD Rohlingen wird immer eine Kapazität von 4,7 GB angegeben. Das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit, hier wird wie bei Festplatten auch auf 1000er Basis statt 1024 Bytes je Kilobyte gerechnet. Letztlich kommt man auf eine effektive Kapazität von 4,38 GB.

----------


## stefan.becker

*8.1) GUIs für dvdauthor, Videokonvertierung*

*KDE DVD Authoring Wizard*

KDE-Gui: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=27528

*KMediaFactory*

Schablonen-basierende dvdauthor GUI für KDE.

http://code.google.com/p/kmediafactory/

*Q-DVDAuthor*

QT basierende GUI für dvdauthor zum Erstellen eigener Video DVDs.

http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net/

*DVDStyler*

GUI für dvdauthor zum Erstellen eigener Video DVDs.

http://www.dvdstyler.org/

*DeVeDe*

Videokonvertierung für Gnome.

http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html


*8.2) Rip-Tools*

*k9copy*

Das einzig mir bekannte Tool unter Linux, dass ein Vollbackup DVD9=>5 inkl. Menüs erstellt. k9copy basiert auf vamps.

http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/

*dvd95*

Gnome-Tool ähnlich k9copy, also inkl. Menü.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvd95/

*DVD-Rip*

GUI zum Rippen einer Video-DVD und Umwandlung in (S)VCD. Basiert im wesentlichen auf Transcode.

http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/


*8.3) diverse Konsolen-Utilities*

*Tovid*

Scriptsammlung zur Videokonvertierungen aller Art.

http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Tovid_Wiki

*slideshow*

Diverse Tools zum Erstellen einer eigenen Video DVD von Urlaubsbildern etc. Arbeitet auch mit qdvdauthor zusammen.

http://dvd-slideshow.sourceforge.net/

*DVDBackup*

Konsolentool zum Rippen einer DVD. Die komplette Verzeichnisstruktur der DVD wird auf die Festplatte kopiert.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvdbackup/

*Vobcopy*

Ähnliches Tool wie dvdbackup.

http://lpn.rnbhq.org/

*LS-DVD*

Tool zum Auflisten des Inhaltes einer Video-DVD.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/lsdvd

Download&Übersetzen nach (Standard (tar zxvf *, ./configure, make, make install).

Nach Einlegen einer DVD kann dann durch "lsdvd" der Inhalt angezeigt werden. 



*8.4) Audio-DVDs*

*DVD-Audio*

Tools zum Erstellen von Audio DVDs.

Homepage: http://dvd-audio.sourceforge.net/

*dvd2mp3*

Script zum Extrahieren von Audiospuren von Video-DVDs.

Homepage: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvd2mp3/

*Devidify*

GUI zur Audio Extraktion von Musik-DVDs:

http://www.mahnamahna.net/museyroom/...devidify.shtml

----------


## stefan.becker

Man braucht dazu eine DVD-RAM wie sie z.B. der "Retail"version beiliegt. Diese muss mit UDF 2.0 formatiert werden.

Anschließend in /dev mit ln -s einen Verweis auf das Gerät anlegen, z.B.



```
ln -s /dev/sr0 dvdram
```

Einen dazu passenden Eintrag in /mnt, z.B.



```
mkdir /mnt/dvdram
```

Einen Eintrag in /etc/fstab anlegen, z.B.



```
/dev/dvdram /mnt/dvdram udf noatime,noauto,owner,user,rw 0 0
```

Danach die DVD-RAM einlegen, mit "mount /mnt/dvdram" einbinden und schon kann man das Teil nutzen. Übrigens gibt es in anderen Foren einige Anwender die die Geschwindigkeit des Schreibens auf DVD-RAM bemängeln (diese sogenannten Bänschmarkfrieks). Nur übersehen diese dabei, das dieses Gerät schon während des Schreibens eine Datenvergleich ("verification") macht, der etwas Zeit kostet.

Desweiteren sollte man wie oben angegeben immer die Option "noatime" in "/etc/fstab" verwenden. Dies verhindert, dass das Dateisystem beim Einbinden und Lesen erneuert.
Beschreibung siehe "man mount" unter noatime. Die Medien halten dadurch länger, da jeder Schreibzugriff auf DVD-RAM einen Lebenszyklus kostet (ca. 100.000 mal wieder beschreibbar).

Dasselbe gilt auch für DVD RWs. Hier sollte man in der "/etc/fstab" ebenfalls den Eintrag "noatime" unter dvdrom nutzen falls man dieses mit "rw" einbindet, z.B.



```
/dev/dvdram /mnt/dvdram iso9660 noatime,noauto,owner,user,rw 0 0
```


(Text von nunja aus folgendem Thread: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...=683538#683538

Formatieren mit UDF 2:



```
mkudffs --spartable=2 --media-type=cdrw /dev/sr0
```

Hierzu müssen die UDF-Tools installiert sein: http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-udf/

----------


## stefan.becker

*Hier bitte unbedingt das neue Urheberschutzgesetz beachten, das Knacken eines wirksamen Kopierschutzes ist verboten! Weiterhin darf nur für private Zwecke eine Kopie angefertigt werden!
Werkzeuge zum Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes werden hier bewusst nicht genannt, und das hier vorgestellte Programm bietet auch keine Funktionen dazu.

Siehe hierzu auch das neue Urheberschutzgesetz:

http://transpatent.com/gesetze/urhg.html* 


In den Beispielen aus Kapitel 4.1) besteht das Rippen der DVD aus den Schritten:

- Videospur rippen&requantisieren
- Audiotrack rippen
- Video und Audio zu einem MPEG2-File multiplexen
- DVD Struktur aus den MPEG/VOB-Files erstellen

Diese Schritte werden durch die folgenden Tools in einem Ablauf ausgeführt, was den Zeitaufwand für das Rippen auf 1/3 der nötigen Zeit verkürzt. Die Tools sind relativ kompliziert zu bedienen, daher habe ich *lxdvdrip* entwickelt, um das ganze zu vereinfachen, siehe dazu Kapitel 11).


*10.1) Transcode parallel*

Die Methode "Transcode parallel" stammt aus einer Idee, die in der Transcode User Mailinglist im Februar 04 gepostet wurde. Alle Prozesse werden über Pipes parallel mit Daten versorgt, das ganze wird von tccat zum Auslesen angestossen. Das Programm "buffer" sorgt dafür, dass die Pipes über einen konstanten Datenstrom verfügen. Das ganze sieht so aus:



```
mkfifo foo.s1
mkfifo foo.s2
mkfifo foo.ac3
mkfifo foo.m2v
mkfifo foo.mpeg
mkdir dvdimage
mplex -f 8 -S 0 -o foo.mpeg foo.m2v foo.ac3 &
sleep 1
buffer -s 64k -m 16m -i foo.s1 | tcextract -t vob -x mpeg2 | tcrequant -f 2.0 >foo.m2v &
sleep 1
buffer -s 64k -m 16m -i foo.s2 | tcextract -t vob -x ac3 -a 0 >foo.ac3 &
sleep 1
tccat -i /dev/sr0 -T 1,-1 | tee foo.s1 foo.s2 >/dev/null &
sleep 1
dvdauthor -t -a ac3+en -o dvdimage foo.mpeg
```

Die Geschwindigkeit dieser Methode ist beeindruckend, ca. 20 min für einen normalen Film.


*10.2) vamps*

Homepage: http://sourceforge.net/projects/vamps/

Die Installation wird in der beiliegenden README erklärt.

Vamps erledigt alle Schritte von tccat über tcextract nach mplex in einem Programm und einem Durchlauf.

Durch die Einbettung in dvdauthor kann man mit einem einzigen Schritt die DVD auslesen:



```
dvdauthor -t ... -f 'play_cell ... | vamps ... |'
```

dvdauthor verarbeitet den von Vamps gelieferten MPEG2 Stream direkt. Damit ist auch nur freier Festplattenplatz in Größe eines Rohlings nötig.

Seit Version 0.97 arbeitet es sehr zuverlässig.

----------


## stefan.becker

*Hier bitte unbedingt das neue Urheberschutzgesetz beachten, das Knacken eines wirksamen Kopierschutzes ist verboten! Weiterhin darf nur für private Zwecke eine Kopie angefertigt werden!
Werkzeuge zum Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes werden hier bewusst nicht genannt, und das hier vorgestellte Programm bietet auch keine Funktionen dazu.

Siehe hierzu auch das neue Urheberschutzgesetz:

http://transpatent.com/gesetze/urhg.html* 


*lxdvdrip* ist ein Kommandozeilenprogramm, das alle Abläufe vom Rippen über Preview bis zum Brennen automatisiert.

Homepage&Download: https://sourceforge.net/p/lxdvdrip/home/Homepage/

Das Programm benutzt mehrere Werkzeuge, die ebenfalls installiert sein müssen:

- dvdauthor: DVD Struktur erstellen
- mplayer, xine, totem, kaffeine, vlc: Kontrolle der gerippten VOB-Dateien
- growisofs oder wodim/genisoimage: Brennen der DVD
- genisoimage: ISO File statt Brennen
- vamps (liegt bei), transcode, mplayer, vlc, dvdbackup (dvd5) oder dvdunauthor/vamps zum Rippen
- dvdwizard für DVD mit Menüs für Titel-, Kapitel- und Audiowahl

Downloadlinks siehe in den vorherigen Kapiteln bzw. auch in den README-Dateien des Projektes.

Features:

- Automatische Auswahl des längsten Tracks
- Haupttitel mit oder ohne Menü sichern
- Rippen von Audiotracks in beliebiger Sprache und Formaten
- Kapitelunterteilung vom Original übernehmen
- Volume-ID/Label des Originals übernehmen
- zwei Untertitel können übernommen werden
- Bei dts-Audiotracks diesen als Default auswählen (abschaltbar)
- Vollständiges Rippen und re-authorisieren des Haupttitels der DVD
- Konfiguration über eine Parameterdatei, überschreibbar durch Kommandozeilenparameter
- wahlweise Bedienerführung in englischer oder französischer Sprache
- Wahlweise über vamps, transcode, mplayer, vlc rippen
- Testrippen über tccat/tcextract oder vamps (abhängig vom Ripper) zur genauen Faktorberechnung
- DVDs kleiner als 4.7 GB 1:1 per dvdbackup kopieren (inkl. Menüs!)
- DVDs größer als 4.7 GB können per dvdunauthor/vamps 1:1 inhaltsmäßig kopiert werden (alle Video-, Audio- und Untertiteltracks, inkl. Kapitelunterteilung, ohne Menüs)
- Partielle Kopie: Mehrere Titel einer DVD kopieren (dvdunauthor/vamps)
- DVD mit Menüstruktur für Titel-, Kapitel- und Audiowahl (dvdwizard)
- Backup in voller Qualität (1 DVD9 => 2 DVD5)


Im Projekt sind auch README-Dateien enthalten, die die aktuellen Parameter erklären und alles weitere erklären.

Die Aufrufe der Tools sind bei vamps und Transcode parallel wie in Kapitel 10), bei mplayer und Transcode Standard wie in 4.1), Untertitel bei mplayer/transcode wie in 4.2).


*Hinweise zur Berechnung des Requantsierungsfaktors:*

Beim Backup des Haupttitels der DVD berechnet lxdvdrip über die Anzahl Sektoren*2048 Bytes die Größe des Videostreams, weiterhin die Größe aller Audiostreams und die Größe der ausgewählten Audiostreams. Hieraus ergibt sich dann der Faktor. Diese Berechnung ist nicht so genau, weil sie auf durchschnittlichen Bitraten der Audiostreams beruht.

lxdvdrip bietet daher zusätzlich die Option "Testrippen". Startet man das Programm mit *"-f=-1"*, wird über tccat/tcextract ein Kapitel aus der Mitte des Haupttitels testweise gerippt und der hierbei berechnete Faktor dann zum Rippen verwendet.  Diese Methode arbeitet sehr genau und vor allem zuverlässig. Wird Vamps als Ripper eingesetzt, erfolgt auch das Testrippen per Vamps.

Ab Version 1.50 ist "Streamanalyze" fest integriert, was ebenfalls eine sehr genaue Berechnung bietet. Dieses ist auch die Standardeinstellung.

Ab Version 1.60 kann per "lxdvdrip -st=vamps_menu" der Haupttitel mit Menü gesichert werden.

----------


## stefan.becker

Die Erstellung einer Video DVD von TV-Aufnahmen wird bereits in Kapitel 5) behandelt. Hier geht es hauptsächlich um Video DVDs aus eigenem Bildmaterial. 


*12.1) Erstellung einer Foto-DVD / Slideshow*

*Alternative 1: qdvdauthor/slideshow*

Benötigte Software:

- dvdslideshow (http://dvd-slideshow.sourceforge.net/)
- dvdauthor (http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/)
- qdvdauthor als GUI (http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net/)

Zur Installation bitte die jeweiligen READMEs der Pakete oder auf der jeweiligen Homepage lesen. Der Rest ist ganz einfach:

- qdvdauthor starten
- Button "Add Slideshow" drücken

In den folgenden Dialogen kann man Bilder auswählen und die Slideshow erstellen, ein Menü hinzupacken, Hintergrundmusik etc.

Es arbeitet noch nicht perfekt, zum Beispiel sollte man hochkantige Bilder zuvor selber drehen, das läuft halt noch nicht. Beim Erstellen der DVD stürzt qdvdauthor ab. Aber man hat ja schon die MPEG Datei.

Die DVD kann man nun selbst erzeugen:



```
dvdauthor -t -o /tmp/film slideshow.mpeg
dvdauthor -T -o /tmp/film
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0 -dvd-video /tmp/film
```

Aber qdvdauthor entwickelt sich sehr schnell. Die GUI ist einfach zu bedienen und wird bestimmt ein sehr gutes Programm werden.

Weitere GUIs für slideshow:

*Slideshow Creator:* http://slcreator.sourceforge.net/

*DVD-Baker:* http://dvd-baker.sourceforge.net/


*Alternative 2: digikam*

Digikam ist eine KDE Software zur Ansteuerung von Digitalkameras, über Plugins können aber viele Funktionen, u. a die hier benötigte, nachgerüstet werden.

Auch digikam kann aus Fotos einen MPEG2-Stream basteln, der als Video-DVD gebrannt werden kann.

Digikam gibt es hier:

http://www.digikam.org/

Es muss Digikam selbst und das komplette Plugin-Paket installiert sein.

Über "Extras" / "MPEG-Kodierer" wird dann die Generierung eines MPG-Files gestartet. Als Typ DVD auswählen, die Abspieldauer eines Bildes etc. 

Das Erstellen der DVD-Struktur und das Brennen geschieht im Anschluss wie bei qdvdauthor.


*12.2) Howto: DVD Erstellung / Authorisierung*

http://www.tappin.me.uk/Linux/dvd.html


*12.3) DVD-Wizard*

http://dvdwizard.wershofen.net/

Der dvdwizard ist eine Sammlung von Bash-Scripten, mit deren Hilfe aus MPEG2-Dateien im DVD-Format vollautomatisch eine DVD-Struktur mit einem Menü zu Titel-, Kapitel, Audio- und Untertitelauswahl erstellt werden kann.

Ab Version 1.40 von lxdvdrip ist dvdwizard integriert, damit die erzeugte DVD eine Menüstruktur erhält.


*12.4) Tools zur DVD Erstellung*

http://panteltje.com/panteltje/dvd/


*12.5) Coverdruck*

*Kover*

KDE-Programm zum Druck von DVD-Covern.

Homepage: http://lisas.de/kover/

*GLabels*

Coverdruckprogramm für Gnome.

Homepage: http://glabels.sourceforge.net/

*Open Office*

Auch zu Open Office lassen sich über Google Vorlagen zum Coverdruck finden.

Z. B.: http://live.prooo-box.org/de/

----------


## stefan.becker

Informationen zu Lightscribe: http://www.lightscribe.com/

Lightscribe lässt sich auf 2 Wegen auch in Linux nutzen:

*13.1) LaCie LightScribe Labeler for Linux*

Linux native Lösung zum Bedrucken von DVDs per Lightscribe. Das Paket besteht aus einer GUI sowie einem Treibermodul. Nach Installation kann die GUI gestartet werden mit:



```
4L-gui
```

Beschreibung&Download: http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803
Handbuch: http://www.lacie.com/download/manual...erLinux_en.pdf


*13.2) VMWARE / Windows Gast*

VMWARE bietet die Möglichkeit, einen DVD-Brenner direkt vom installierten Gast-Windows aus zu nutzen. Siehe dazu das entsprechende Kapitel im VMWARE Howto:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...80&postcount=4

Im Anschluss kann z. B. per Nero für Windows eine DVD per Lightscribe bedruckt werden.


*13.3) Lightscribe Vorlagen*

http://www.lightscribe.com/ (Im Download Bereich => Design Center)

----------

